# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Ma page jsp ne s'affiche pas

## mat.net

bonjour

ma page jsp n' affiche pas avec le lien http://localhost:8080/morad3/alkmaar, 
meme si elle existe avec le lien http://localhost:8080/morad3/az.jsp.
je ne sais pas pourquoi.
qq peut m'aider?
voila mes codes

*web.xml*


```

```

*azserv.java*


```

```

*az.jsp*


```

```

----------


## c_nvy

Ajoute un "/" devant le nom de la jsp :


```
	request.getRequestDispatcher("/az.jsp").forward(request, response);
```

----------


## mat.net

merci c_nvy
toujours elle ne fonctionne pas meme si j'ai ajout un ""/

----------


## Jidefix

Bonjour,
juste pour info, quelle erreur as-tu quand tu appelle ta servlet?

----------


## mat.net

> Etat HTTP 404 - /morad3/alkmaar
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> type Rapport d'tat
> 
> message /morad3/alkmaar
> 
> description La ressource demande (/morad3/alkmaar) n'est pas disponible.
> ...

----------


## Jidefix

Rebonjour,
en thorie, a me semble correct, on dirait qu'en fait ton web.xml est mal lu, ou est-il plac?
Quand tu dmarre ton serveur, as-tu des messages d'erreur?

----------


## mat.net

> Rebonjour,
> en thorie, a me semble correct, on dirait qu'en fait ton web.xml est mal lu, ou est-il plac?


 *Dans le dossier WEB-INF*



> Quand tu dmarre ton serveur, as-tu des messages d'erreur?


*non*

----------

